# How do I learn Cardiology Coding? What resources do you suggest?



## sevolution (May 7, 2015)

New to the world of Cardiology coding and finding it is extremely hard. How do you learn? Do you have any courses, classes, etc. that you'd recommend besides on the job training? 
Thank you SO much
-overwhelmed but wanting to learn


----------



## jwiles66 (May 7, 2015)

AAPC offers a lot of webinars and workshops you may find one on cardiology.  You could also take the cardiology specialty class and i'm sure that you would learn a lot from that class.   also, check with the Coding Institute online, they offer a lot of educational classes by specialty.


----------



## Misty Dawn (May 7, 2015)

sevolution said:


> New to the world of Cardiology coding and finding it is extremely hard. How do you learn? Do you have any courses, classes, etc. that you'd recommend besides on the job training?
> Thank you SO much
> -overwhelmed but wanting to learn



Zhealth publishing is my go to.  Check out the e-learning modules and webinars.  I think I have worked through almost all the e-learning modules and they are a really reasonably priced! 

Misty Sebert CPC, CCC, CCVTC
https://www.linkedin.com/in/mistysebertcardiologycoder


----------



## TChrist (May 7, 2015)

I second Misty's recommendation of Zhealth's materials.  I'm using some of them now.


----------



## j.monday7814 (May 8, 2015)

absolutely, Dr. Z is a well known and well respected resource for cardiovascular coding. I also like MedLearn products.

It really depends what kind of cardio coding you're working on. Are you doing heart caths, pacemakers, upper/lower extremity procedures, echos...?


----------

